

Ask HN: OSX App Developer - codilechasseur

I have an idea for an OSX app and I want to get started ASAP. Unfortunately, I don't have the skills needed to get an app to market in the time frame i'd like. The initial offering is basic enough that I would be able to wrap my head around the code shortly enough to continue developing other features.<p>My questions:<p>Where/How do I find OSX app developers?
What should I expect to pay (hourly) for osx app development?
Is an NDA a good idea? Necessary? Any extra info on that?
======
mcritz
Google for "Cocoaheads". If you live in San Francisco, hang out at NSCoders.

Go to hackathons, often you'll meet Objective-C devs.

Find an indie Mac developer whose products you like and pitch the idea to him
or her.

------
mbenjaminsmith
How should devs get in contact with you?

